# Filipino Martial Arts - Mano Y Mano



## Brian R. VanCise (May 6, 2008)

[yt]iYa3ZfsMgvg&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (May 6, 2008)

Looks karate-influenced?


----------



## bobquinn (May 6, 2008)

I see some Tres Puntas influence. Looks like some good FMA.

Bob Quinn


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 7, 2008)

looks alot like some of what we do
Much of it dose look Karate influenced


----------



## Salagubang (Jun 19, 2008)

i think its more like Taekwondo


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah, I have seen this clip before. I like the free flow at the end.
Some of the movements look like excerpts from the Seguidas.


----------

